# mean green arms



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

i know there are 2 different mean greens,1 with green tips and copper wire and 1 with green tips and green wire,has anyone compared the 2 to see if there are any differences? OHM, RPM? wire diam.
matt


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Don't forget the green tips w/red wire arms.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

i think the green with red wire is a wild ones arm.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

2.8powerranger said:


> i know there are 2 different mean greens,1 with green tips and copper wire and 1 with green tips and green wire,has anyone compared the 2 to see if there are any differences? OHM, RPM? wire diam.
> matt


NO, there really isn't two different types of mean green arms!

Some dealers like to say that there is, but really if you go back and look at the origination of the "mean green" arms name (in old slot mags) the only arm that was a mean green is green ends w/ green wire.

Just trying to keep history straight!

-------------------------
www.slotcarjohnnies.com


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I think the rumor got started when R.E.H. ran out of green on green and started sending the gold on green in place of the green on green (they still call them mean grean). They both run ok as far as stock arms go. I'm not sure which is hotter. I think it mainly depends on the setup of the chassis. I've seen arms that are considered to be slow arms run really well in a well setup chassis. Then again there's all kinds of different arms out there. I have gold on red arms that ohm 12 or more and gold on reds that ohm at 7. Life is like a box of armatures, you never know what your gonna get.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Actually, Life is like a jar of peppers... what you eat today is going to burn your a$$ tomorrow...


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

LOL ,, thanks for the replys. :thumbsup:


----------

